# Hobbymat wooden lathe



## DennisCA (29 Apr 2015)

Anyone ever heard of this brand? There's an old man selling his nearby for an affordable price. Comes with a set of tools and original parts, he seems to have taken good care of it, maximum piece size is 300mm. It's apparently of east german manufacture, single phase 550w induction motor and 5 speeds from 480-2100rpms, weighs around 46kg. Comes with a homemade wooden stand but I will likely mount it on a workbench.


----------



## Jamesc (29 Apr 2015)

I have a hobbymat milling machine, its a lovely bit of kit. quite highly regarded i engineering circles. This lathe looks to be equally well built

James


----------



## blackrodd (30 Apr 2015)

If you haven't Found this Review on the MD 120/150, wood lathe, it's at the bottom of the page.

http://www.lathes.co.uk/hobbymat/
Regards Rodders


----------

